# App won't navigate please help



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope someone can help me, my app or should I say my phone does not navigate! I say phone also because I have had trouble since early September with no turn by turn or any navigation thru the app, despite trying different apks and even a blue vest installing different versions on my phone. I have to look up next address, type into google maps and do this at every stop, it is annoying and time consuming, can anyone help me? I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 and my carrier is TMobile I deliver in Denver.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Marie1981 said:


> I hope someone can help me, my app or should I say my phone does not navigate! I say phone also because I have had trouble since early September with no turn by turn or any navigation thru the app, despite trying different apks and even a blue vest installing different versions on my phone. I have to look up next address, type into google maps and do this at every stop, it is annoying and time consuming, can anyone help me? I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 and my carrier is TMobile I deliver in Denver.


At the Itinerary section of the app, you have the list of stops...click on each stop, then I believe if you touch and hold for a split second on the address it will copy it so that you can just paste it into Google Maps or Waze. It is more time-consuming than if they just let us touch-and-copy from the Itinerary list directly but it still should save you some time from manually typing (and possibly making a mistake). Good luck!


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I will try that, thank you! I have also been using Road warrior, which I like for route optimization, but once again, have to type in each address, and when you get 70+ pkgs, it takes almost 30 min just to enter addresses nevermind when I type one in wrong or worse yet, skip one altogether! Ugh.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

If google maps gives you turn by turn navigation or other map apps do, then the problem is most likely with the flex app. 
Have you ever been able to get the flex app to navigate? If not, obviously it's a settings/permissions issue or a compatibility issue with the app and your phone. If you have then again, it's a settings issue or the app version. If you can't get turn by turn for any navigation app you have something shut off for location services?
I would write support directly or send the feedback through the app and see if they can send a different version they know works on the S5. 

I use a cheap off brand phone and metro pcs which is on the T mobile network. It's not the network. 

I have an old version of the software you can download and install but to keep it from updating you have to know the tricks.
The new version you cannot avoid updating.


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yay! I factory reset my phone and voila, problem solved! Thanks guys for your input!


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I use Google maps. Easy copy app free from play store as,suggested by someone on this forum 
The delivery app has gotten me lost too many times 
I also use a Magellan GPS as a backup when Google maps has problems


----------

